# Need help please



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I need to know what the snow/ice totals were in the 48706 area for 2/23/09 to 3/25/09 thanks Joe


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

try noaa website in your area. under snow/ice totals


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks I found what I needed


----------

